# Banjo - 4, 5, 6 String?



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

I'm thinking I would like to try a banjo. I've never even held one in my hands before so I know very little about them. Anyone here that can school me on them and tell me why they have 4, 5 and 6 string models and what would be best for a beginner?


----------



## bw66 (Dec 17, 2009)

6-strings are usually tuned like a standard guitar (EADGBE), therefore easiest for a guitarist to pick up. 
5-strings are the "standard" banjo most often tuned gDGBD, with the fifth string being a drone. 
4-strings are usually "tenor" banjos and I believe that they are typically tuned GDAE like a mandolin or fiddle. Often strummed with a flat pick rather than fingerpicked.

If you can fingerpick, none of them are a huge stretch for a guitarist, though obviously the 6-sting would be the easiest transition. Which one to choose depends on what you're after. If you just want a different "sound" a 6-string would probably be fine. For "authentic" bluegrass I would go with the 5-string. For Dixieland, you definitely need the tenor.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

Gold Tone market some of the best bang for the buck imported models, I have 3, 4 string Irish Tenor, 5 string, and banjo-ukulele. http://www.goldtone.com/

Go try a variety of brands though. The 12 Fret, and Folkway Music usually have a nice selection.

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## dino (Jan 6, 2009)

I own three banjos. two 5 string and my latest was a 6 string gold tone. I play several instruments so I found the 6 string easiest to bring along to gigs to do a couple fills on songs the band does. You still need to do some picking on the 6 string banjo to give it that more authentic sound but I love it and its fun to play.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

Thanks for the input guys. I think I'll try the 5 string to start with. What's the price point I need to be at to get a decent one? I don't need the best but I don't want a piece of junk.


----------



## Mike MacLeod (Nov 27, 2006)

One of the most musical sounding beginner banjos is the Deering Goodtime. about $500.
Gold-tone are OK too. Do not buy a bluegrass banjo. You will be paying more money or getting less banjo for your $.
Try to find a claw-hammer teacher. Scruggs style banjo is extremely limiting and will have little or no use outside of a bluegrass band. Clawhammer will allow you to back yourself or a vocalist, or play fiddle tunes, etc. It's a much more musical style. - unless you are Bela Fleck, or Tony Trishka, etc etc


----------



## Guest (Jun 30, 2013)

recently picked one as well. 4-string tenor. had to get strings, bridge and nut.
spent this afternoon putting it together. still have a little filling/sanding to do
on the nut (bone) and bridge. sounds alright, still not sure what to tune it to.
standard (cgda) or maybe chicago (dgbe) or open g,c ..?


----------



## the-patient (May 19, 2009)

A lot of people go for the 6 string for ease of use, especially when coming from a guitar. But I found when learning a little bit of banjo playing, I always played the 6 string like a guitar, and so it was just me playing guitar with banjo tone. No fun.


----------

